# Ever lost your head when bidding?



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Still looking for any input from my other thread about the sticks I intend to bid for later this month (if you can get past the FAT BLACK). I have been charting bidding trends on CBid about two month now. Boxes/Bundles, along with singles, five packs and samplers. Box's and Single stay basically the same, and only jump in price according to size or when one rare line is offered up. 5 packs and samplers, on the other hand, fall victim to the bidders want way more often.

I look to save enough under the retailers prices when bidding. I have only "over bid" twice in an effort to get the cigar I want. Once on 3 singles of Diesel Unlimited, going up to $5 each while C.I. offers them at 4.40 each, and on a 5 pack of La Perla Habana Morado's winning at $15, actually the exact price they are being sold. Here are some examples of auctions I have tracked that have gone out of control in some way. Anyone else ever lose patience at least once and say to yourself "these cigars are mine no matter the cost"? Maybe you are one of the poor fellows I list below? Thanks for any input....

1876 Reserve, sells for $1.20 a stick, 5 pack of Churchills won for $11.00.
Reposado '96 Habano, sells for $2.50 a stick, 5 pack won for $23.00.
Perdomo Slow Aged, sells for $2.60-stick, 5 pack of Churchiils won for $17 
Diesel Shorty, sells 5 for $22.00, 5 pack won for $27.00
Oliva Serie V, 5 Torpedo's sell for $35.00, 5 pack won for $37.00
Best of Don Pepin 15 Sampler, sells for $39.95. Won at $46.00
Padron Fam Res No.45 Mad, single sell $26.00, Won at $41.00, ONE STICK!!
Opus X Fuente sells for $30.00 per stick, Won at $62.00, ONE STICK!!
Padron Serie 1926 No.1 Maduro, single $17.50, Won at $22.00
:laugh::faint2::hmm: 
In progress, this is one I might get in on, have no idea why. Just love the idea of scoring a Arturo Fruente Hemingway Masterpiece, 9x52, only ONE available. ONE???? I just can't stand it when they put ONE single up for bid. SO LAME!


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

I never overbid. I even factor shipping toward price per cigar. I did get steamed when I lost on a 5er of Tempus Maduro at the last second the other day though. I always use auto bid and set my max then forget about it till its over.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

lots of threads on cbid. I think to have an account on cbid guarantees that you will have lost your head. I would love to see this chart if you have a copy of it. I think people find CBID before they find CI or puff and maybe that accounts for the crazy bids. Don't logic and cbid mixed, they dont go together. It's like trying to figure out how the price of gas is determined, to many factors or you will never know the real factors.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cbid does test your patience. I had a box of something I wanted bad, so I think I may have overbid $20 over what I wanted, but all in all, I got what I wanted for a discount price. At least that's what I tell myself :lol: :doh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I personally have not but see it on there all the time. People who overbid on auctions are not a rarity...some people are just compulsive or want to win so badly they just over bid. Either you know the value of the item you are bidding on or you get sucked into the vacuum that is CBID.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I have read the FAQs on JR Dutch Auctions, and they don't help you much understand how it works. My advice is bid at or not much above their starting minimum bid. You will probably win it there.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

The way I bid, ice cold, no mistakes.


----------



## Topper7788 (Mar 8, 2011)

As a long time "Cbidder" asking about or posting. "Gee look how much someone paid for that" on Cbid will get you a big yawn or sarcastic reply... Bottom line is the overbids fund the occasional deal. If it wasn't profitably CI wouldn't have the site.

As to why someone overbids, who cares! It's there money and auctions tend to do that to people, if you look at the 3 large auction web sights and see what top or certain "cult" cigars sell for in most cases nowadays if you search for the right source or keep an eye out for sales you can do better just buying on line. 

Heck I upped a bid on some Ambros Mundos just the other day to abou $15 more per box than I wanted to pay(set as my top bid) but it was still about $25 less than I have seen this particular vitola for anywhere else.. Guess I overbid myself!! 

I commend you for asking this here instead of Cbid as you will get a much politer answer here... Not so much their, as most of the vets that are left don't have patients for "newbies". That is also why lots of the vets don't post much there anymore as well... Trust me when I say the Cbid was a much better place both to buy smokes and hang out at a few years ago.. There is still a bunch of great guys their, but it certainly isn't what it used to be..


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Topper7788 said:


> I commend you for asking this here instead of Cbid as you will get a much politer answer here... Not so much their, as most of the vets that are left don't have patients for "newbies". That is also why lots of the vets don't post much there anymore as well... Trust me when I say the Cbid was a much better place both to buy smokes and hang out at a few years ago.. There is still a bunch of great guys their, but it certainly isn't what it used to be..


WOW. You musta bea ahparta psychico. You stated the facts in detail about the path I followed to begin posting here last week. I only lasted about two months their. Never saw members of a forum try to dictate and censor other members when I joined their little core. It was like posting with dozens of moderators who all had their own personal idea as to what should be said, even down to simple one line thread replies. Their are a handful of quality members though as you said. They let you post what you wanted to post, realizing it is none of their business. If they disagree, they simply post a legitimate disagreement and move on, as opposed to most daily members their, who's goal it was to try and embarrass and humiliate you more times then not. Just after my first week of posting two fellows each sent me sampling of 20 extra premium sticks. Payback was simply to donate to goodies and care packages for the troops, which I should have done already. Real class acts.
As for this thread I started, my honest problem is not over bidding for the price of a stick, but over bidding on the number of lots. Something in my brain shuts off, and all I see is the dozens of 5 and 20 packs of the cigars I want. During the first few days, when I start bidding, I can actually say it seriously bothers, and even pains me, to a 5 pack or box of the cigars that make my day get auctioned off to whoever. The fact that they will almost certainly be available again and again means nothing. I wanted what I wanted last month to the tune of $620, and finally awoke 4 days and 336 sticks later. My financial situation makes that amount a fortune. I am guilty of obsessive and compulsive bidding. Some self discipline has to prevail when I bid in April. Being a Man Child, and not paying my electric or gas because I lost my head bidding on cigars is SAD, even pathetic. :crazy: :violin:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> lots of threads on cbid. I think to have an account on cbid guarantees that you will have lost your head. I would love to see this chart if you have a copy of it. I think people find CBID before they find CI or puff and maybe that accounts for the crazy bids. Don't logic and cbid mixed, they dont go together. It's like trying to figure out how the price of gas is determined, to many factors or you will never know the real factors.


You're absolutely right for some bidders. Can't believe it would be to many though. After their first items are won and received, they should guess that C.I. operates the site. Even if they don't, having no real idea as to the value of the ciagar you are bidding on is a bit careless, even crazy. Then again, if you have the $$$, you can be careless, which would be great, and get what you want when you want it. I have always checked the price of the sticks I bid on at C.I. or Cigar.com. An example of my standard bid would be a 5 pack that C.I. sells for $20 puts my Max bid at maybe $16 or $17. Have only upped my max bid maybe once or twice.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tman said:


> Cbid does test your patience. I had a box of something I wanted bad, so I think I may have overbid $20 over what I wanted, but all in all, I got what I wanted for a discount price. At least that's what I tell myself :lol: :doh:


Yes it does. And if you trying to claim high priced sticks you can lose it and pay double the sticks actual value. My one time temptation was petty though. It happened like you said, once on 2 singles I bid $1 each, with a $2 max. The stick sold for $2.22 each on C.I. I was out bid at $3 each, and at first was an inch away from bidding $4 each, as I did not want to purchase 18 TROYA LEGACY NAPOLEONS. After 2 or 3 looks (like something was going to change???), I held off. BIG TIME BIDDING WAR. :2


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

My situation is a bit diffrent. first of all Im outside the US and Cbid do not send the to Turkey. So I did ask a friend to use his adress and to let him bring or send with other friends the goddies to me ( can you believe what a effort for every single stick...) I will also try next week the mail way and hope that I can recieve the stick per post...

Sure you can find premium cigars here but you got to pay 4 or 5 times more... or you can get your sticks from the Airport's Duty Free shops... Let me give you a sample from my Latest purchase;

Romeo& Julieata Petit Julietas 5 sticks for 17 Euro
Romeo Julieta No2 5 sticks for 28 Euro
Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores 25 sticks for 32 Euro
Jose L Piedra Breva 25 sticks for 33 Euro
Partagas Mille Fleurs 10 sticks for 36 Euro
Montecristo Petit Edmundo 3 sticks for 26 Euro
Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto 3 sticks for 19 Euro
Dominican Bundles Robusto 25 sticks for 37 Euro

So I dont know the best prices in the US I only can compare the prices with the facilities in my area. This is my first try and I really don't exactly every brand I take..... I compare the prices with CI and try to get them over Cbid... and try to read about the cigars...

Let me share some of my wining bids;

Padilla Habano Artisano [bx/5] $19.00

Gurkha Empire I [PRP] BOX OF 20 $43.00

Gurkha Sig 101 MAD Rob #4 5-PACK $13.00

H. Upmann Demitasse 5-PACK $8.00

Perdomo Golf Driver (torp)-bdl 5-PACK $11.00

Perdomo Inmenso 554 5-PACK $9.00

Mark Twain No. 3 5-PACK $13.00

La Perla Habana Classic Robusto 5-PACK $11.00

Gurkha Micro-Batch TPB-1 BP Lancero 5-PACK $7.00

The Motherlode No. 8 Sampler 40 CIGARS $73.00

CI Taster BOX/10: "MED - FULL"BOX OF 10 CIGARS + CUTTER $19.00

Reserva Maxima '03 Robusto BOX OF 20 $19.00

La Perla Habana Classic Robusto BOX OF 20 $37.00

Slow-Aged Robusto nat. BDL OF 20 $25.00

Nub 464 Torpedo Connecticut 5-PACK 2 $26.00

5 Vegas Miami 'M-5' 5-PACK 3 $45.00

Nestor Miranda SS Gordito Torp-OSC-bdl 5-PACK 4 $68.00

Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul 5-PACK 2 $26.00

Signature Collection Salomon 5-PACK 4 $36.00

Your comments and suggestions will help me in this regard very seriously... Please share your thoughts with me about this bids; I will very grateful ...

Let me thank you in advance.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stinkdyr said:


> I have read the FAQs on JR Dutch Auctions, and they don't help you much understand how it works. My advice is bid at or not much above their starting minimum bid. You will probably win it there.


When I first began purchasing on line I placed bids in JR. auction. I recall that I won, maybe 4 or 5 boxes of Montesino's and Baccarat's. Not one single time was the amount I saved over their selling price any more then enough to cover shipping and handling. I only bid on 20 or so lots total. Aside from the few I won every single bid amount went up the purchase amount. My Uncle, who bid a lot in the Dutch Auction, said that happened a lot their as well, but not nearly as much as their regular auction. Was not worth the effort or time to wait for the bidding to conclude. I know Famous Smoke Shop has an auction, but except for a look, I have never placed any bids to see if the saving is worth the effort.


----------



## Topper7788 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rah,

Yes you need a pretty thick skin to get through the hazing their.... There are a couple of real A ****s their. But once you get through the hazing things settle down. I still post regularly, but selectively and avoid certain members altogether. 

Just food for thought, geez, calm down on the Bid button! They will make more . I see lots of care packages to the troops from you in the future :wink:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> My situation is a bit diffrent. first of all Im outside the US and Cbid do not send the to Turkey. So I did ask a friend to use his adress and to let him bring or send with other friends the goddies to me ( can you believe what a effort for every single stick...) I will also try next week the mail way and hope that I can recieve the stick per post...
> 
> Sure you can find premium cigars here but you got to pay 4 or 5 times more... or you can get your sticks from the Airport's Duty Free shops... Let me give you a sample from my Latest purchase;
> 
> ...


Your winning bid amounts seem very good actually. They are all well under the C.I. average price per stick and seem to all be in line with what that lot usually goes for. 20 Perdomo Slow Aged for $25 excellent. 5 NUB 464 for $13 each, also excellent. Mother Load Sampler and CI Taster Sampler are also very good scores. 5 Perdomo Inmenso for under $10 is very good as well. 20 Gurkha Empire I for $43 is a nice win as well. No over bidding on your park. You don't want your avatar to be "The Turk". HA. Good luck in future bidding.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Stinkdyr said:


> I have read the FAQs on JR Dutch Auctions, and they don't help you much understand how it works. My advice is bid at or not much above their starting minimum bid. You will probably win it there.


I find JR one of the easier places to bid. If an item is listed at say $30 for the opening bid but you are ultimately willing to pay say $50 for it, then you put $50 as your max bid but your bid only goes up when someone else bids. So if I bid at $30.25 then your Max bid would automatically out bid me at like $30.50 and it keeps bidding for you whenever anyone else puts in a bid until it reaches your max. so you may end up winning the item at a price lower than your Max bid.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*rah0785* thank you for your response. Maybe I should follow your suggestion with my Avatar  and thank you for your wish on bidding ;D


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

cbid takes some practice - and you have to hang around awhile to figure out the timing
you have to get in early if you want any bargains
go in as low as possible (daaa) set your max bid and forget it - then sit it out - do not up your max bid - you are going to lose most bids - it's part of the game
scan the site weds evening - that's the end of the shipping week, you might stumble across something that was overlooked - I once got a box of Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro Churchills - Box of 20, $37.00

my last shipment:
El Mejor Emerald Toro - 5-Pack 1 $3.00
Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Palma Real Maduro - 5-pack 1 $4.00
5 Vegas Classic Panatela 5-pack 1 $7.00
Nestor Honduran 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 1 $10.00
Perdomo ESV '91 Regente Natural - 4 Cigars 1 $14.00
Oliva Serie 'G' Special G 5-pack 1 $11.00
CAO Italia Novella (Single) 3 $2.00
Don Pepin Garcia Black Cuban Classic 1952 (Petite Corona) (Single) 2 $2.00
Tatuaje Ambos Mundos Toro #2 (Single) 3 $3.00
La Aurora Barrel Aged No. 4 (Single) 4 $2.00
Stackhouse Stainless Steel Guillotine & Pouch 1 $2.00

Oh - and a *big tip* for the BOTL - the days just before Christmas are DYN-O-MITE. Everyone is hating their credit cards, most dad's are busy chauffeuring the wife and kids around, it's too late to receive cigars for presents, and the bid sites are trying to snag all the orders they can - there are bargains to be had!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*FWTX* so you mean it is the best time to buy days before christmas?


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

why do both rah and topper keep using the wrong form of there/their? sorry but that just bugs the hell out of me. cbid is a fine place if you have plan of how much you are going to pay.


as for the forums, i am a member of both places and i enjoy them equally.


----------



## Topper7788 (Mar 8, 2011)

Babaki said:


> why do both rah and topper keep using the wrong form of there/their? sorry but that just bugs the hell out of me. cbid is a fine place if you have plan of how much you are going to pay.
> 
> as for the forums, i am a member of both places and i enjoy them equally.


1. Probably because I am posting from my iPhone and the auto correct does all kinds of strange stuff at times

2. Because I really don't care about whitch there i use.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

> Padilla Habano Artisano [bx/5] $19.00
> 
> Gurkha Empire I [PRP] BOX OF 20 $43.00
> 
> ...


More comments? How do you think about it? And where or how can I get more information about the prices. Besides any nice place to buy the Liga Privada T53 pig's?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Bbasran, you can check cigarsinternational to see how 'good' you did on the prices.

Btt I fortunately do not get 'bidding fever' since I am a grizzled veteran of the bay (even though cigar auctions are a lot different). The worst I've done was on a box of Repasado '96 for $83 which is more than I wanted to spend but it's still not bad. The only reason I did it was because someone outbid me by $3! If you want to outbid me, why by only a single increment??? So I went back and outbid him and won.

Otherwise I'm cold in the auction and let 'em go if they get too close to regular prices.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I've mostly gotten what I wanted for as much as I wanted it for. I did get into a bidding war with some ahole over a box of Padilla Dominus Double Robustos. The guy kept out bidding me by $8-10 at a time instead of the minimum $3. I ended up getting the box for $112. Still a decent price, but until he came around at the last minute I was sitting on that box for $70 with no one else bidding.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Bbasran, you can check cigarsinternational to see how 'good' you did on the prices.
> 
> Btt I fortunately do not get 'bidding fever' since I am a grizzled veteran of the bay (even though cigar auctions are a lot different). The worst I've done was on a box of Repasado '96 for $83 which is more than I wanted to spend but it's still not bad. The only reason I did it was because someone outbid me by $3! If you want to outbid me, why by only a single increment??? So I went back and outbid him and won.
> 
> Otherwise I'm cold in the auction and let 'em go if they get too close to regular prices.


For some reason REPOSADO '96 has become an item over the past 4 days. Aside from the 5 pack I listed going for $23, their is one 40 box now up to $85 with a day left, and another 5 pack with a day to go already at the quick buy price. Got mine about $65 two weeks ago before this surge.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Babaki said:


> why do both rah and topper keep using the wrong form of there/their? sorry but that just bugs the hell out of me. cbid is a fine place if you have plan of how much you are going to pay.
> 
> as for the forums, i am a member of both places and i enjoy them equally.


And there, their, you go. This is exactly what time and print is wasted on in the CBid forum. Nit picking, needling, petty stuff, as opposed to adding anything constructive to the subject at hand. And BABAKI has not 100 posts in either forum, and has already been corrupted and warped like the antiques in the CBid Gen Dis. forum. their, there!!!

and Hear, here, I agree that Cbid is an excellent site as long as you know the details of the cigars bid for, four, mainly the on-line retail price. Even if you miss out on your primary target that day, it should be put up again within a day or so.
bye, by :tease:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 Stone faced bidder



bc8436 said:


> The way I bid, ice cold, no mistakes.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

FWTX said:


> cbid takes some practice - and you have to hang around awhile to figure out the timing
> you have to get in early if you want any bargains
> go in as low as possible (daaa) set your max bid and forget it - then sit it out - do not up your max bid - you are going to lose most bids - it's part of the game
> scan the site weds evening - that's the end of the shipping week, you might stumble across something that was overlooked - I once got a box of Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro Churchills - Box of 20, $37.00
> ...


I think yours is the best post so far. I would think the "credit card" trend would continue into January seeing so many cards would be maxed due to mandatory Christmas gift buying. That would be an interesting "poll" subject. Asking "How many of you change or reduce your cigar buying a month before and after Christmas. I recall I did this past Christmas.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Er, for some reason I have had my browser mess up while inputing my bids, I don't know if it was auto complete or ??? Besides those times the only way I loose control is by just winning too much! If I have 100 to spend and I bid on 100 bucks worth of stuff I always only win a quarter so $25. If I only have a hundred and bid on $150 I win every auction!

One thing I have found is google shopper finds lots of prices much lower than cigar international too- so you might want to check out more than just CI for your pricing. Just recently I have found CI to have gotten higher on some items by quite a bit! 150 a box when other sites have it for under 110, or 40 a 5 pack when other sites have it for 27 just this week...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone paying more than what the sites are asking for them--A very first for me.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

tobacmon said:


> I have never heard of anyone paying more than what the sites are asking for them--A very first for me.


Ya, I was taken back a bit at first as well the first time some went on the offensive over my humorous comments about my income. Post #20 here is mild compared to the professional ball busters over their, there. We are posting in a casual cigar discussion forum, not writing a cigar review for Cigar Afric. Anyone that would let the use of a word with multiple spellings but sound the same bother them has a problem. I want to hear, here , read, read, tales about members cigar bidding patterns and the times they strayed from this disciplined patterns and bid $65 on and OPUS X the would have cost them half as much or less. :welcome:

Having to proof read your post down to proper spelling to achieve the proper grammatical presentation to avoid offending another member (maybe he is an English Lit Prof or High School English teacher) is a bunch of baloney. :tsk: No proof reading fanaticism required here, hear.

April 22 is only 15 days away. I need input on cigar quality to help guide my bidding and some self assurance I am not the only cigar bidder to go off the deep end. :doh: :crazy:

ps. I did not poof this post. I am certain when reading you will be able to follow the subject matter with no real effort or pain involved. Have a nice day and see ya, you'all, yu'ins, you in 4 hours and 56 minutes :tu


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> *FWTX* so you mean it is the best time to buy days before christmas?





rah0785 said:


> I think yours is the best post so far. I would think the "credit card" trend would continue into January seeing so many cards would be maxed due to mandatory Christmas gift buying. That would be an interesting "poll" subject. Asking "How many of you change or reduce your cigar buying a month before and after Christmas. I recall I did this past Christmas.


Exactly - the days around Christmas a lot of people are in complete credit card shock and the sites are trying to push Xmas gars.

Here was my damage mid-December:
994519- La Aurora 2nds Bristol Especiale - 15 Cigars 1 $16.00
993008- Graycliff Espresso Humidor - 20 Capacity 2 $7.00
993005- Perelman's 2009 Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars Book 1 $1.00
993003- The Classic Cigar Tee - XXXL 1 $1.00
992996- Bullet Cutter Gold 3 $2.00
992962- Connoisseur's Plunger Gold 2 $2.00
992806- Boutique #3 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 3 $10.00
992791- AJ Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 5 $10.00
992786- Oliva 5-Star #2 Sampler - 5 Cigars 1 $13.00
992785- Verdadero Organic Taster Sampler - 6 Cigars 1 $7.00
992774- Perdomo Torpedo 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 1 $10.00
992712- Gurkha 5-Star #2 Sampler - 5 Cigars 1 $10.00
992711- Graycliff 'G2' and Turbo Taster - 5 Cigars 1 $7.00
992580- Man O' War Double Corona (Single) 7 $2.00
992571- Macanudo Hyde Park (Single) 5 $3.00
992514- Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro (Single) 6 $2.00
992508- Man O' War Torpedo (Single) 1 $2.00
992483- Padilla 1948 Robusto (Single) 3 $2.00
991736- Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro 'R' 5 Cigars 1 $9.00
991711- Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Toro 5 Cigars 1 $11.00
991315- Partagas Black Crystal Tubos 5 Cigars 1 $15.00
990468- Verdadero Organic Toro - 5-Pack 1 $5.00
(granted - some of these aren't the best, but the price was right, and I was bidding all over the place)

And Turk - "The Turk" is a cool handle, keep it, all of us understand - over here the domestic turkey isn't the smartest bird in the world so to be called a turkey is like "dumb bird". But I would point out it came damn close to being the U.S. national symbol instead of the eagle - and come Thanksgiving - it is the finest bird in the world. (and no jokes about Hungary either!)
And next time - Perdomo Reserve Limited, try the Oscuro instead of the Golf.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*FWTX*  Thank you. And the next time I will try the Oscuro instead of the Golf.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Like others have said, the way to do it is throw a reasonable bid up and see if it sticks. 

I don't get the folks on cbid. It takes all of two seconds to type the name of the cigar in google and see under "shopping" what any one of a number of vendors sell singles\boxes\5 packs for. Just a day or two ago a box of My Father Le Bijou Petite Robustos went for $200+ when you can buy them everyday for $145 a box (singles of the same stick were selling for $10). The price people pay for Opus, Padrons, etc is crazy too. 

I find it annoying only because there was a time when the bidding was more universally sane. Now it takes a lot more patience to get a good deal on higher-end stuff. More and more I find myself just waiting for 20% off coupons and saying screw the auctions.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ducrider said:


> Like others have said, the way to do it is throw a reasonable bid up and see if it sticks.
> 
> I don't get the folks on cbid. It takes all of two seconds to type the name of the cigar in google and see under "shopping" what any one of a number of vendors sell singles\boxes\5 packs for. Just a day or two ago a box of My Father Le Bijou Petite Robustos went for $200+ when you can buy them everyday for $145 a box (singles of the same stick were selling for $10). The price people pay for Opus, Padrons, etc is crazy too.
> 
> I find it annoying only because there was a time when the bidding was more universally sane. Now it takes a lot more patience to get a good deal on higher-end stuff. More and more I find myself just waiting for 20% off coupons and saying screw the auctions.


As much as I love/hate Cigar Bid, and understand having your control waver and fail, I cannot under stand anyone placing a bid on all eight FUENTE FUENTE OPUS X LOST CITY, 6x52 at $55 for each single stick. After a quick look I found Cigar.Com has 10 for $300. What is even more "OUT THERE" is they also sell singles, $29.90 each. The man could have bought 15 for the amount bid on 8. I would bid $55 on one stick if I wanted to sample the cigar and not pay for 10. You know some bidders are going to want to do this and by Saturday this cigar may go for $70 each. This is beyond my comprehension. Other singles that have gone above WACKO :crazy: mg:

two, GODS OF FIRE 2007 CARLITO D. COR. Sells for $26. Up to $32 each
one, PADRON SERIE 1926 40th ANN MADURO. Sells for $25. Up to $30
two, FUENTE FUENTE OPUS X PETITE LANCERO, 6x39 (HARDLY MORE THEN A CIGARETTE!), sells for 21.00. Up to $28 each
5 pack PADRON FAMILY RESERVE NO.45 NAT, sells for $129. Up to $147

All the boxes up for bid are actually well under the purchase prices. See if that lasts.


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol I just saw that lost city auction. 55 dollars a stick. That is absolutely retarded.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Too bad we couldn't work together, it is impossible logistically but it would be cool to have like the free fall prices or who is bidding on what so we don't drive the prices up...

Or even the make your own offer at CI/Famous that is kinda like a blind bid...


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah - the Opus bidding is just plain stupid. On the bright side, it makes me feel a lot better about my own spending when I buy them at MSRP. :eyebrows:


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

I addeded up my cbid purchases for the last month and ive spent a little over $600 I gotta start smokin and quit spending. Its hard when im able to get some really good deals. I never understand how I end up getting good deals but some people spend 3 times msrp


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

EARN said:


> I addeded up my cbid purchases for the last month and ive spent a little over $600 I gotta start smokin and quit spending. Its hard when im able to get some really good deals. I never understand how I end up getting good deals but some people spend 3 times msrp


I'd say you have above average IQ...

I guess some people just get into those bidding wars too. Or perhaps they have much more money than time? Or another idea... perhaps the site owners shill a certain percentage of the high dollar auctions that the bidding is too low on artificially creating a shortage by reducing the amount sold. Say if product A 1/2 of the time sells too highbut really isn't a sale then the person who would have bought this competes the next day with another person, driving up the odd day real auctions.. plus if people keep a history then it throws that out of wack by these shill bids...

Humm..


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Find the lowest price you can online or at your local B&M, put what you're willing to pay in the max bid box(which naturally would be lower than the lowest price you can find), click, forget. If you get an email saying you won, great. If not, it sucks but you didn't get ripped off.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

no not really... have lost lots of auctions by couple dollars. but that is ok. Since Jan. I have probably spent almost a grand on CI bid. Have won some great deals. Just for example I have probably 8 or 10 MB III's that were included in samplers. Am sure I only paid couple bucks per stick for these... on the other hand have lots of sticks that were in samplers that only MSRP for couple bucks. But all in all have lots of smokes at an average of 3 or 4 bucks per stick. 

One I really, really, like was the La Aurora 1495 Series Corona.... OMG... came in a sampler. Awesome smoke. Have now in freezer (2) fiver'ers from CI bid at 35 dollars including shipping.. went and priced the same smokes elsewhere and feel I got great deal @ $3.50 a stick.


I honestly do not mind being outbidded. If you notice they pretty much offer the same auction the next week. Patience is the key with auctions.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

zwolanek said:


> On that - the BEST humidors I have are big black plastic tubs, intended for the back of pick-up trucks. I put about a hundred "pen blank" spanish cedar sticks on the bottom and have lots of cedar boxes. Those things don't move more than 2% RH year round.


Are you talking about plastic tool chests?
And what exactly are "pen blank"s?


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

zwolanek said:


> That is exactly my problem with the Devil Site. Buying cigars became my emotional outlet during my divorce, which went on for three years. In the end, I had over 5,000 cigars. But it beat drinking.


I like this excuse! If you don't mind I plan on borrowing this! I'm in the middle of a nasty one...


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

chrisw said:


> I'd say you have above average IQ...
> 
> I guess some people just get into those bidding wars too. Or perhaps they have much more money than time? Or another idea... perhaps the site owners shill a certain percentage of the high dollar auctions that the bidding is too low on artificially creating a shortage by reducing the amount sold. Say if product A 1/2 of the time sells too highbut really isn't a sale then the person who would have bought this competes the next day with another person, driving up the odd day real auctions.. plus if people keep a history then it throws that out of wack by these shill bids...
> 
> Humm..


I hate losing a lot as much as the next guy, I just dont let bother me so much that I keep bidding until I win no matter the cost. I think for some people they have to win no matter the amount being overpaid. To each their own I suppose..m.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I stopped playing Cbid when I observed many players paying more than CI regular prices. I hate being beat out by someone who only wants to win the bid with no regard to reality. I did however make many good purchases there in the past, but now it is too dangerous for bargain hunters with little will power like me...just saying I'm chicken now.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I am off my former "c-bid fix". 

They served their purpose for getting cheaper and not quite great (and not popular) sticks. They are good for getting cheap Toranos and Padillas and cheap Pepins. Getting the Oliveros bundles were a great buy. I managed to get some other good stuff off them, but alas:

I have outgrown them. 

For some of the items, you realize that once shipping is calculated, you really are not getting too much of a deal. There are other vendors that have a WAY better selection and will actually ship with a humidifier  

They do price gouge, although they way they do it is subtle.

Paying $30 for an Opus X Fuente Fuente is INSANE. You can get that stick for $10....
$45 for a 5er of 5 Vegas Miami? Is that a joke??? I got 10 of them for 3 bucks each and at the time I thought I paid too much....

Look, if someone needs a stick that badly, brothers here can help. It really pains me when I see people paying unreasonable prices for cigars that I personally consider to be not that great.

I just outgrew their BS... it's time consuming and sometimes what they ship to you is not always in the greatest condition. 

They are good for getting cheaper no-name sticks and an occasional surprise. That's all they represent to me.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Not to endorse anyone, but if you took say $200 to say, tampahumidors, you will DEFINITELY get your money's worth. Their selection is first rate and you can order singles till the cows come home and there will be *no* *shipping charge*. Their prices are* EXTREMELY* reasonable. I picked up a Saint Luis Rey G CHURCHILL for a shade over $5. I am about to pop a Fuente Magnum Rosado I got for $6. Oliva Gs you can get as cheap as $3-$4 bucks. You pick what you want and they send it, no shipping. It's less time consuming and after shipping is factored in, not really that much more expensive.

There are no games being played there... They have good customer service.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

EARN said:


> I addeded up my cbid purchases for the last month and ive spent a little over $600 I gotta start smokin and quit spending. Its hard when im able to get some really good deals. I never understand how I end up getting good deals but some people spend 3 times msrp


DITTO. $613.95 F.Y.I., it cost $35.20 to ship 19 pounds of rolled tobacco. My monthly budget for cigars has been, and should be about $250.00, maybe $300 now and then. 336 sticks, but unlike the crazies paying double and triple on single sticks I "saved" a ton. If I had purchased the 336 at C.I. I would have spent almost $1100.00.

The three best scores I made and got the best price per stick compared to the on line price was Cu-Avana Toro 5 pack for $5 (C.I.$20) and 5 VEGAS GOLD BULLION 20 for $40 (C.I. $72) and my biggest saving was on the "just barely better then a Dog Rocket" Sol Cubano Series B Connecticut, 20 for $13 (C.I.$45, and SOLD OUT! Stick is OK BUT!!) 13 day countdown for sane and reserved bidding approach.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Not to endorse anyone, but if you took say $200 to say, tampahumidors, you will DEFINITELY get your money's worth. Their selection is first rate and you can order singles till the cows come home and there will be *no* *shipping charge*. Their prices are* EXTREMELY* reasonable. I picked up a Saint Luis Rey G CHURCHILL for a shade over $5. I am about to pop a Fuente Magnum Rosado I got for $6. Oliva Gs you can get as cheap as $3-$4 bucks. You pick what you want and they send it, no shipping. It's less time consuming and after shipping is factored in, not really that much more expensive.
> 
> There are no games being played there... They have good customer service.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Ill have to give tampahumidors a try. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I am off my former "c-bid fix".
> 
> They served their purpose for getting cheaper and not quite great (and not popular) sticks. They are good for getting cheap Toranos and Padillas and cheap Pepins. Getting the Oliveros bundles were a great buy. I managed to get some other good stuff off them, but alas:
> 
> ...


Your savings depends 100% on your bidding approach. C.I. price for my sticks was almost $1100.00. After tax and shipping I paid $614. It's a fact they sole purpose of the site is to sell of back stock, over ordered, slow moving sticks on C.I. It is mind boggling to see people gouging themselves by mad man bidding practices. Like any auction, knowing at least the value of what your bidding for is a standard requirement. Not at Cigar Bid. Day after day, as you said, a $10 stick is sold for 3 times the purchase price. Would love to have one fellow who has done it recently post here as to why? 
The only other auctions I have looked into is Famous Smoke's Cigar Auctioneer, and have won some boxes at JR auction.  Cigar Auctioneer does not offer up any more top shelf premium brand sticks then CBid. Went through dozens of brands, and like CBid, CA. put up one or two lines from each brand and that's it. What sets CBid apart from them is the minimum starting bid. One example is La Aurora Robusto on CBid starts at $1. At C.A. the minimum starting bid at $8. No real comparison. They do pick out about 150 lots to start at $1 per day, but with over 1000 total big deal. The only time I know anyone saved anything at JR is in their Dutch Auction. They also set a a starting bid way above a $1. You can save money there, but you can't get 5 packs or even just 20 boxes. I won maybe 5 boxes at JR and my saving just covered my postage. Lost dozens of auctions there. You think CBid customers are bad. All my loses at JR went up to the purchase price on that particular box. They all serve their purpose in a way. Each offers up better selections of differing lines, but I know just from the program each has set up, you have to save more at CBid if you fancy the cigars they offer. Don't know if their are any other on line auctions that differ from these three.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

zwolanek said:


> Rich: "my honest problem is not over bidding for the price of a stick, but over bidding on the number of lots"
> 
> That is exactly my problem with the Devil Site. Buying cigars became my emotional outlet during my divorce, which went on for three years. In the end, I had over 5,000 cigars. But it beat drinking.
> 
> ...


I guess a divorce is comparable with my situation. Having to deal with a life changing situation that is considered major. You focus on whats left and head in that directions. If that that option happens to be as appealing as cigar smoking, like anything, it can get out of control. My case is not being able to work any longer. Having 24/7 free time can allow you to become compulsive in whatever you chose to fill the void when limitations are forced upon you by circumstances beyond your control.
Like a divorce, disability also puts huge financial limitations on you as well. The $600 I spent last month is over 50% of my government hand out income. I commented to Tracey, who works at CBid, if some of my hand rolled sticks taste as good as they smoke I may be sampling some for dinner. Other pathetic idea popped into my head as well like "Great, now that I cannot pay bills this month so they will shut off my internet connection". Maybe that will finally end up being the only way I can control the number of lots in which I bid. I'll see how April goes. As if anyone would notice, but come May 1, if I have not posted in a while, you know why. :noidea: :hmm: :tsk: :der:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> I stopped playing Cbid when I observed many players paying more than CI regular prices. I hate being beat out by someone who only wants to win the bid with no regard to reality. I did however make many good purchases there in the past, but now it is too dangerous for bargain hunters with little will power like me...just saying I'm chicken now.


I am limited by the dollar as well. I also HATE losing a bid after I set a decent max to ultimately save at least a few bucks. Was so pissed-off one night that someone bid up too the quick buy price, and took my Perdomo Res 10th Ann Champagne 5 pack, I wrote his name down, like "BW from Buffalo", and then searched all the Perdomo lots to see if he had bid on any others. He had on two 5 packs of Tierra del Sol's. He was at $7 each. Quick buy is $11.50. With under a minute left I went in and bust his balls and stole then both, one at $9, on at $11. Revenge, in a mildly insane sort of way.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

I see some cigars for for some insane amounts on that site! I have yet to order anything, I just bid every time Padilla Artisanos come up because I want to try them, however once they reach $20 I stop...I figure eventually I'll get lucky :mrgreen:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rich, 

You are correct. You have to have a taste for the cigars they offer. 

In that case, you can save money in many instances.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

FWTX said:


> And what exactly are "pen blank"s?


pen blanks are pieces of wood (SC in this case) sized for people who turn pens on a lathe. Usually they are 3/4" X 3/4" X around 5" long...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Rich,
> 
> You are correct. You have to have a taste for the cigars they offer.
> 
> In that case, you can save money in many instances.


I could actually forgo all the expected bidding baloney and get everything that would make my coming month perfect on their free fall lots today. I would score......

10 MADURO NUBS
10 KINKY FRIEDMAN (Everyone over their is posting our great these are???)
5 GURKHA TITANS
10 PADILLA CAZADORES
10 GURKHA TRIPLE LEGERO
10 GRAN HABANO VIN 2002
10 MORRO CASTLE
20 LA PERLA HABANA BLACK PEARLS
5 GRAYCLIFF PROF SERIES
10 CONNECTICUT GEMS SAMP.
5 OLIVA SERIE V MADURO
10 C.I. LEGENDS ROPCKY PATEL
20 DOG BREAKFAST 6x60 SAMP
5 A.F. HEMINGWAY SHORT STORY
6 GURKHA BEAUTY/BEAST SAMP

Totaled 146 sticks that would last me the month. Give me more then enough taste and flavor and variety. Then again, from my calculations I would be dishing out another $370-$400. I also put together a "mock " auction for today as if April 22 was here and would have bid on 48 lots, 43 5 packs, and 5 16 to 20 boxes. It is simply NOT POSSIBLE to nibble at and cut away the lots that appeal to you. I can't make these decisions. And these 48 were a carefully selected bunch with me making certain I bid on only the sticks I need as opposed to want. I'll will make it a point to be smoking a Padilla Sig 1932 or Oliva Serie V when in line for Gov. cheese next month. :tsk: :faint:


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

BKDW said:


> Not to endorse anyone, but if you took say $200 to say, tampahumidors, you will DEFINITELY get your money's worth.


Thanks - I'll check them out - from what I can see they win on price in many cases already. I have a humi full of hard, dry sticks from famous/monster, CI, and thompson. I'm not sure whether it's because NM is so dry, or whether these etailers all just ship dried out cigars w/o humipaks, but at this point it seems like ordering online is a total bust. I don't really have the money or interest to rest my cigars for 6+ months just so they're smokable at this point.

No hijack intended.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

fireface said:


> Thanks - I'll check them out - from what I can see they win on price in many cases already. I have a humi full of hard, dry sticks from famous/monster, CI, and thompson. I'm not sure whether it's because NM is so dry, or whether these etailers all just ship dried out cigars w/o humipaks, but at this point it seems like ordering online is a total bust. I don't really have the money or interest to rest my cigars for 6+ months just so they're smokable at this point.
> 
> No hijack intended.


LMAO! I have the exact opposite problem. Most of my sticks have been OVER humified! Especially from CI, even had a couple packs taste/smell mildewey (they let me return them)


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Only once and it was because I was not paying attention. Did you know that you can quickbuy without checking the verify box...... you do now!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

titlowda said:


> Only once and it was because I was not paying attention. Did you know that you can quickbuy without checking the verify box...... you do now!


I guess they treat it like you simply ordered them. The very first time I bid I called and complained because the Max bid is labeled "optional", but is no longer optional after you verify the bid. Since it is an "auto bidder" that simply takes your place of increasing your bid, they should just require you to confirm your bid but allow you to decrease or remove your Max amount as if you simply stopped bidding. I understand if your original bid was surpassed and the Max you entered took effect to keep you in the lead, but after that fact you should still be able to decrease or remove it. It is not something I would do often, but I obviously did try once, changing my mind.

Today's "WHACKED OUT BID" goes to the daily favorite...

8, FUENTE FUENTE OPUS X LOST CITY, 6x52 Piramids. All 8 going to some "money is no object" bidder at *$60 each* (closes in 4 hours). 10 are listed by every retailer for $299.00. Is Tarzana Ca that upscale? If so, we know know why he could care less. He insists "I want 10, but not all of this size!".
2, FUENTE FUENTE OPUS X Lancero's, 6.2x39, thick as a straw. Both go to Mr. Moneybags in Tarzana, Ca for $61 each. Oh, I see now, he wanted 8 Piramides and 2 lanceros. PICKY, PICKY, PICKY. :hail: :bitchslap: :brick:

the runner up for singles is 3, PADRON 1964 ANN PYRMIDS, sell for $15, bid to win at $20 each too.....BIG MAN IN TARZANA CA. He simply loves auctions. Why save thousands of dollars and loads of time (how much fun can it really be when you know your going to win anyway?) and place a boring order for some of the highest priced cigars around. No boxes or 5 packs were out of "normal" range.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

chrisw said:


> LMAO! I have the exact opposite problem. Most of my sticks have been OVER humified! Especially from CI, even had a couple packs taste/smell mildewey (they let me return them)


Yea im with ya on that. My cbid sticks are super moist a lot lately.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I imagine the issue must be the long trek west to the high desert w/o humidification then.

On the opposite end of the spectrum from the "people who went nuts and spent too much on cigars" I've now lost two consecutive auctions for freaking Avocado Limited Reserve on auctions that hadn't budged for days during the final minutes. Is there actually someone out there who likes these particular dog rockets well enough to watch auctions for them and snipe them just under full price? I'm not calling anyone out, especially over cigars I was trying to buy as an inside joke gag for a friend, but it makes me wonder enough that I think I'm done with auctions.

I have to admit that I'm suspicious of the whole concept of these cigar auction sites. The seller is also the owner of the site, and they obviously have access to the autobid info. I also don't care for the min bid increment set by the seller. Seems like a lot of room for shenanigans.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

fireface said:


> I imagine the issue must be the long trek west to the high desert w/o humidification then.
> 
> On the opposite end of the spectrum from the "people who went nuts and spent too much on cigars" I've now lost two consecutive auctions for freaking Avocado Limited Reserve on auctions that hadn't budged for days during the final minutes. Is there actually someone out there who likes these particular dog rockets well enough to watch auctions for them and snipe them just under full price? I'm not calling anyone out, especially over cigars I was trying to buy as an inside joke gag for a friend, but it makes me wonder enough that I think I'm done with auctions.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm suspicious of the whole concept of these cigar auction sites. The seller is also the owner of the site, and they obviously have access to the autobid info. I also don't care for the min bid increment set by the seller. Seems like a lot of room for shenanigans.


I would say that is disappointing to lose any bid, EVEN FOR AVOCADO'S. It is one of the cigars C.I. mocks (mock your own product??strange) C.I. tells you in the product write up these are "non-gag inducing handmades" that go best with "ranch dressing". I am sure you have been around long enough to know the lack of rhyme or reason surrounding the bizarre things people do can't be taken serious. It seems a lot more "sane" for someone to pay $2 for a $1 stick like Avocado's then it does to pay $60 for a $30 stick. Thank God you did not over bid and post here about yourself paying double for those salad rockets. I've saved way to much money on dozens of auctions to believe CBid gets involved in the bidding process. They did not have to put the stick up for bid in the first place. I'd bet my life no one at CBid is paying attention to the Avocado 5 packs up for bid. Unless they did it as a joke on you before you could pull one on your friend???

I love the product write up they have for "DON SMITH, SERIES DEE". That "you should place a bid on these cigars for the sheer humor factor alone". Yet I see them posted daily for someone to win at $1, $3, and $5 for a 5 pack. Their is someone out their for every cigar made. Thanks God their are no "singles" closing today. Only "high" bid is for a 25 box of ARTURO FUENTE ANEJA RESERVA #49 MADUROS going for $349, which is about what they are worth. This Tuesday night will be interesting. The "OPUS X Man from Tarzana has already claimed a OPUS X Reserve D'Chateau at $63 each. However, 10 OPUS X Lost City Robusto's are broken up between 5 bidders at only $25 each. Will he make a last day claim, or allow the masses to win a few singles, and even save a few bucks?


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I think I was unclear. I bid the absolute maximum I would have considered paying for those things, so I'm not at all upset that I was outbid. I'm also not trying to say that there's some racket to make money by bumping bids on junk cigars, and I'm not accusing anyone of anything. I'm scratching my head more than anything - apparently there is someone out there who *LOVES* the Avocados - I just wouldn't have imagined it.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

What does one want to pay? The lowest price possible. First bidder has a chance at $1 and others a chance of one increment above previous bidders' positions, which are known if there is no symbol indicating an unknown max bid has been placed.
What is one willing to pay? That's one's max bid.
Seems to me that is the end of it 99% of the time.
Why bother looking over & over or caring about who is doing what?
Opus X & Padron Annis always overbid--then don't buy on auction.
Already have a win & the shipping charge that comes w/ it; then one might up another bid an increment because the shipping charge is subsidized slightly: that's the edit feature.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

emk said:


> Already have a win & the shipping charge that comes w/ it; then one might up another bid an increment because the shipping charge is subsidized slightly: that's the edit feature.


What is the edit feature? I had 60 'items' listed and paid $34 for a delivery that weighed 19 pounds. How is shipping subsidized? :dunno:


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

EARN said:


> Yea im with ya on that. My cbid sticks are super moist a lot lately.


Same here.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Rich,
Cbid used to have a box to check, "edit" which allowed one to increase his maximum bid. New format seems to have stopped that. Sorry.
By "subsidizing" I meant that if one calculated the highest shipping cost, i.e. for the first item, into his bidding; then, won that item, then all additional items would have the lesser shipping addition. So bidding on a 5-pack, I think "$12.95" though I am only bidding $9 (because of $3.95 shipping). After winning that item, I would have 50 cents shipping for an additional 5-pack; so, for the same item I would be happy to go up to $11 or maybe even $13. 
I have obsessed on the cost per cigar of shipping, resenting 79 cents per cigar for winning a single 5-pack. So, I have worked to reduce the cost per cigar in shipping expense; buying more cigars than I should & ones strange to me. In the end too much $ spent overall, though less than....


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

emk said:


> Rich,
> Cbid used to have a box to check, "edit" which allowed one to increase his maximum bid. New format seems to have stopped that. Sorry.
> By "subsidizing" I meant that if one calculated the highest shipping cost, i.e. for the first item, into his bidding; then, won that item, then all additional items would have the lesser shipping addition. So bidding on a 5-pack, I think "$12.95" though I am only bidding $9 (because of $3.95 shipping). After winning that item, I would have 50 cents shipping for an additional 5-pack; so, for the same item I would be happy to go up to $11 or maybe even $13.
> I have obsessed on the cost per cigar of shipping, resenting 79 cents per cigar for winning a single 5-pack. So, I have worked to reduce the cost per cigar in shipping expense; buying more cigars than I should & ones strange to me. In the end too much $ spent overall, though less than....


Very Smart. You have to consider shipping especially when you are paying by the pieces shipped. I figured my S&H for each stick was about 9 cents, which is not bad. However, the max shipping cost at C.I. is $8.95 and is applied to your order amount, not stick number. I used to order about 150 sticks per month, which ended up being about 6 cents per stick. The only way to avoid your discount being eaten up is by shipping is to select weekly delivery and ship a decent number of sticks.

Update: Someone actually made a run at the two OPUS X Reserva de Chateau from "the Tarzana Maniac". They drove his 2 stick claim up from $63 yesterday to $75 each, set to close tonight! He must not fancy the OPUS X LOST CITY. Gracefully allowed those 10 to be divided amongst the peasants for $29 each. I assume he will be dejected and depressed over the next few days. Only OPUS X "LOST CITY" are up for bid. Maybe he has gotten bored of denying premium sticks to the less privileged?


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

rah0785 said:


> Update: Someone actually made a run at the two OPUS X Reserva de Chateau from "the Tarzana Maniac". They drove his 2 stick claim up from $63 yesterday to $75 each, set to close tonight! He must not fancy the OPUS X LOST CITY. Gracefully allowed those 10 to be divided amongst the peasants for $29 each. I assume he will be dejected and depressed over the next few days. Only OPUS X "LOST CITY" are up for bid. Maybe he has gotten bored of denying premium sticks to the less privileged?


haha. I just saw that and had to check this thread to see if someone commented. $75 each for a cigar that you can get a five pack for $85. Mind boggling, but entertaining to watch!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

End of next week I am going to start bidding for a B-Day stick for the 22nd. Trying to decide if I should stick to a solid favorite like Oliva Serie V or Padilla Sig 1932 or go for the one stick that I have some bizarre urge to smoke, Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece, 9x52. They offered one SINGLE single last week, SO LAME. Talk about trying to jack up a bid by offering only one single cigar. At the very least they could bust open a 5 pack for singles. Right now they have a 5 pack of 'em at $27. I expect that to triple at least. Could try for some other top shelf premiums like....
OPUS X Lost City
GODS OF FIR 2007
ILLUSIONS
LA FLOR DOM AIR BENDER 
DON PEPIN MY FATHER
TATUAJE EL TRUINFADOR
TATUAJE AMBOS MUNDOS (have had this one in mind as well)
ANGELENOS 2009 NATURAL

these or any other suggestions for a stick needed to make a B-Day worth a dime. Thanks for any ideas. :ask: :smoke2: arty:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess this thread is dead. No other tails or stories about personal wallet purging over an out of control auction. Cigar Bid is boring as well with no record setting OPUS X fanatics active today. The only lot I saw that was way above the norm was REPOSADO '96 Maduro​ again. 40 Box is up to $88 with 12 hours left. Could have waited on a quick buy of $85 if they truly love that smoke.

Still looking for suggestions as to which stick I should overbid on to have in hand by the 22ND​. If I decide on a 'Cigar Bid' stick, and the bidding reaches retail price, I'll probably drop out, and hit the Station Square Cigar Shop here in Pittsburgh on the South Side. Hundreds, they say thousands of different brands as they claim their inventory is the biggest offered-up in this area. Would love to own a monster inventory outlet like that. After bills were paid I'd probably end up making just enough to cover my own daily intake. :rockon::rockon:


----------



## boony (Oct 26, 2011)

I like Cbid for what it offers...but you guys are right...some people lose their minds over there and bid up way too high for some smokes...the anecdote? Have a max that you are willing to pay, if you win, you win, if not, someone paid too much, but it wasn't you...
I have a wee tiny 25.00 a month budget to smoke with, so every dollar counts...I picked up 2 five packs at Cbid last week for $1.00 each...they weren't the greatest smokes, but not the worst either...got 36 cigars total for 36.00 bux...with shipping and tax...so for a buck a smoke I did alright...but I will check out tampahumidors to see what they are about...thanks for the tip on that one...


----------

